# K&N or Nissan Approved Airfilter?



## Skaz (Jul 3, 2003)

I recently fitted a K&N airfilter to my truck, a 3L V6 4x4 Hardbody Single Cab.

At the next service, the engineer said to replace the Nissan approved airfilter. According to him the K&N just makes more noise for no performance or fuel saving change whatsoever.

Anybody outthere who can shed some light on this matter? The K&N fitler is lying in my garage in its box and not being used, spent lotsa money on it too...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

well,K&N filters let air flow more freely than a paper type filter.You can compare them side by side.


----------



## Skaz (Jul 3, 2003)

dont quite follow you...side by side, a visual comparison?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

use the k&n, absolutely. it sounds different cause it is different dude. its allowing air to get sucked into your engine easier. you hear the engine more because its less restricted.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

blueboost said:


> *use the k&n, absolutely. it sounds different cause it is different dude. its allowing air to get sucked into your engine easier. you hear the engine more because its less restricted. *


my thoughts exactly.

Use the K&N.In the box it says the difference in the airflow rates between the stock and the K&N.


----------



## Skaz (Jul 3, 2003)

right,cheers guys.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Go slap that K&N in and go roast some tires!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

